
Tcl Tutorial - shawndumas
http://www.tcl.tk/man/tcl8.5/tutorial/tcltutorial.html
======
oylenshpeegul
Since version 8.6 just came out, why not drop the 8.5 from the URL?

<http://tcl.tk/man/tcl/tutorial/tcltutorial.html>

------
Alienz
well....I wonder who and why Tcl is used.

~~~
pmarin
<http://wiki.tcl.tk/1887>

